# konqueror adobe flash

## professor1234

Cześć,

Temat jest chyba w sumie dobrze znany, ale pomimo to jakoś nie mogę sobie z tym poradzić.

Otóż po instalacji kde zabrałem się za instalację flasha zgodnie z instrukcją:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~lack/konqueror-flash.xml

W konquerorze mam w 

Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> applications -> x-shockwave -> Embedding ->Embedded Mplayer for KDE. 

No i ogólnie jak ładuje się aplikacja z flashem to jest w tym miejscu czarny ekran.

Jak przełącze się na:

Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> applications -> x-shockwave -> Embedding ->Netscape plugin Viewer

To wykrzacza się następująco:

"nspluginviewer PID: 21288 Signal: Illegal instruction (4)"

Procek Athlon 2200XP:

```

Architecture:          i686

CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit

Byte Order:            Little Endian

CPU(s):                1

On-line CPU(s) list:   0

Thread(s) per core:    1

Core(s) per socket:    1

Socket(s):             1

Vendor ID:             AuthenticAMD

CPU family:            6

Model:                 10

Stepping:              0

CPU MHz:               1797.410

BogoMIPS:              3594.82

L1d cache:             64K

L1i cache:             64K

L2 cache:              256K

```

Emerge info:

```

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2200+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2587612 total,    595472 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 15 Jul 2013 15:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls npp nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sqlite sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.297 was built with the following:

USE="kde sse2 (-32bit) (-64bit) -debug (-multilib) (-selinux) -vdpau"

```

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Illegal instruction sugeruje, ze binarka zostala zbudowana z obsluga np. sse2 ktorego Twoj procesor nie ma. nspluginviewer sam kompilowales czy jakas binarna paczke uzywasz?

----------

## professor1234

Sam kompilowałem. Czyli rekompilacja z USE="-sse2", zaraz spróbuję i zobaczymy co wyjdzie.

Bez sse2 komunikat jak poniżej:

```

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for www-plugins/adobe-flash

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "www-plugins/adobe-flash" has unmet requirements.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.297::gentoo USE="kde (-32bit) (-64bit) -debug (-multilib) (-selinux) -sse2 -vdpau"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    sse2

```

Da się to jakoś inaczej skompilować ?

pzdr

----------

## sebas86

Wtyczka flash nie jest kompilowana, to gotowa binarka. Widocznie Adobe zoptymalizował wtyczkę i flaga jest tutaj tylko po to aby poinformować o wymogu posiadania tego rozszerzenia. Jedyna rada to aktualizacja sprzętu, dorwanie starszej wersji wtyczki lub skorzystanie z gnasha.

----------

## professor1234

Powalczę z tym jeszcze trochę. Spróbuję skorzystać z gotowej binarki jakiejś starszej wersji. Sprzętu nie będę zmieniał napewno, to trochę absurd zmieniać sprzęt bo tak soft napisał ktoś w adobe.

pzdr,

Update:

Wgrałem gotową binarkę ściągniętą z:

https://wiki.mageia.org/en/Flash_Plugin_Installation

i nawet działa. Dla tych , którzy też to przerabiają jeszcze podpowiedź do ścieżki w aurorze:

```

\usr\lib\firefox\plugins\

```

Dzięki za support - i jeszcze jedno pytanie - jak teraz aktualizować system, skoro po zupdate'owaniu flag mam następujący komunikat:

```

# emerge -uavDN world

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "www-plugins/adobe-flash" has unmet requirements.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.297::gentoo USE="kde (-32bit) (-64bit) -debug (-multilib) (-selinux) -sse2 -vdpau"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    sse2

(dependency required by "media-video/kmplayer-0.11.3d-r1[npp]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

